# فترة الخطوبة واهميتها فى انجاح الزواج



## كوك (25 مايو 2009)

_*فترة الخطوبة وأهميتها في إنجاح الزواج 
ac

الكاتب: الأنبا بولا أسقف طنطا وتوابعها 










فترة
الخطوبة أقدس من أن تستخدم لأجل اللهو والمرح والمتعة. وأهم من أن تكرس
للرومانسية ومظاهر الحب السلبية، ومجالها أوسع من أن ينحصر كل خطيب في فلك
الآخر منعزلا عن الجميع: [الأسرة والكنيسة والعمل].
لذا تهتم الكنيسة
في تأكيد حتمية إعلان الخطوبة قبل الزواج وتهتم الكنيسة بتحديد حد أدنى
لفترة الخطوبة لا تقل عن أربعين يوماً، بل والتقارب مع عائلتا الطرفين بل
ومجتمع كل منهما.
وتعمل الكنيسة جاهدة على الاهتمام بالخطبين في هذه الفترة من خلال:
+ الاجتماعات العامة المخصصة لهذه الفترة والتى يخدم ويتكلم فيها أناس متخصصون.
+ جلسات الإرشاد الخاصة بكل خطبين، وفقاً لمنهج مدروس لتهيئة وإعداد الخطيبين، لحياة زوجية ناجحة.
ويرجع ذلك لأهمية هذه الفترة والتى تؤثر بفاعلية في نجاح الزواج من عدمه:
+ فلا ينبغي أن تترك الكنيسة الخطبين يغرقا في رومانسية العلاقة في هذه الفترة، ويأهملا أعمال العقل للتفكير في المستقبل.
+ ولا ينبغي أن نتركهما ينشغلان بإعداد بيت الزوجية والتفكير في كل صغيرة وكبيرة فيه، دون التفكير في تنمية علاقتهما ببعض.
أولاً: مميزات فترة الخطوبة
(1 ) تعرف كل طرف على الآخر عن قرب للوصول التقارب السابق للوحدانية في الزواج:
فالخروج
المتكرر، والتعامل لمرات كثيرة يكشف لكل طرف ايجابيات وسلبيات الآخر،
وأوجه الاختلاف العديدة حيث أن كل طرف منهما نتاج وثمرة لمجتمع مختلف عن
مجتمع الآخر في كثير من الأمور، وطبيعة كل منهما تشكلت وفقاً لعوامل كثيرة
مختلفة عن الأخر. فلكل شخص منا شخصيته الفريدة التى يتميز بها في الكثير
من الأمور عن الآخرين.
ومع كثرة التعامل نكتشف أوجه الاختلاف ونسعى
للتأقلم معها، وأتغير ما يمكن تغيره. ويضاف إلى ذلك أن الرجل يختلف عن
المرأة في كثير من الأمور، ويحتاج كل طرف أن يعرف طبيعة الجنس الآخر،
وكيفية التعامل معه، فلا ينبغي أن يتعامل الخطيب مع خطيبته بخشونة تعامله
مع أصدقائه، أو أخوته الذكور، فلقد قيل عن المرأة: "كذلكم أيها الرجال
ساكنين بحسب الفطنة مع الإناء النسائي كالأضعف ....." (1 بط 3 :7). وهكذا
لا ينبغي أن تتعامل الخطيبة مع خطيبها كتعامل مع صديقتها، فعليها مراعاة
التعامل معه بما يتناسب مع كونه رجلاً، بل و رجل شرقي..............
(2 ) تعرف كل طرف على ذاته من خلال تعامله مع الآخر:
لكل
شخص طباعه وعاداته، والتى يتصورها هى الأفضل لأنه لا يراها على حقيقتها،
ومن خلال تعامله المتكرر مع الطرف الآخر، أي صار قريباً منه يؤدى بالتدريج
إلى اكتشاف ذاته كمن ينظر في مرآة عن قرب، فيرى انعكاسات طباعه في ردود
أفعال الآخرين سليبا أو ايجابيا، ومن هنا يكتشف مواطن الضعف والقوة في
نفسه، ويسعى للتدرب على تنمية ايجابياته والتخلص من سلبياته يوم بعد يوم،
قبل الدخول في دائرة الزواج.
(3 ) التعرف على ما نحبه أو نكرهه في الطرف الآخر بصراحة شديدة مع النفس:
كثيرة
التعامل تكشف لنا ما نتطلع إليه في الآخر، وما نكره وجوده فيه، قد يريحنا
و يتعبنا فيه، ومن خلال المصارحة يمكن لكل طرف تقديم أفضل ما لديهم وتهذيب
السلبي فيه.
(4) تعلم مهارات التواصل:
تعطينا فترة الخطوبة التدرب
على كيفية التواصل والحوار مع الآخر، متى أتكلم؟ متى أسمع؟ كيف أعبر
بكلماتي؟ وكيف أعبر بملامحي بما يريح الآخر؟ كيف نراعى مشاعر الآخرين في
حديثنا ومعاملاتنا؟ فلا ندور حول فلك الذات، ونفكر فقط في إراحة أنفسنا
على حساب الآخر، في هذه الفترة نتدرب كيف نبذل الذات لأجل إعلاء الآخر.
ثانياً: مشاكل فترة الخطوبة
على
قدر أهمية فترة الخطوبة في اكتشاف الآخر، واكتشاف النفس، واكتشاف مهارات
التواصل، مما يرسخ أساساً قوياً تبنى عليه الحياة الزوجية، ألا أن هذه
الفترة قد يساء استخدامها، مما يهدد سلامة بناء الأسرة.
ومن السلبيات التى تعكر صفو مستقبل الأسرة، والتى نحتاج لتجنبها في فترة الخطوبة ما يلي:
(1
) السعي للتجميل في نظر الآخر: يسعى في أغلب الأحيان كل من الخطيب وخطوبته
مع بداية فترة الخطوبة بأن يتجمل في نظر الآخر، فيسعى لإبراز إيجابيات
طبيعته، وتاريخ حياته، وإخفاء السلبي منها، بل يسعى لأن يلون طبيعته بصفات
غير موجودة فيه على حساب الحق، مما قد يعطى صورة غير واقعية لشخصيته في
نظر الآخر، وهو في هذا يسعى لاستكمال مسيرة الخطوبة بالزواج، ولو بالغش
والخداع، ولكن المشكلة تتفجر بعدما يسقط قناع الزيف والغش بعد الزواج،
ويظهر كل منهما على حقيقته والتى ستختلف كثيراً عما كانت عليه في فترة
الخطوبة، وهنا تتفجر المشاكل وترسخ عدم الثقة في الآخر، مما يهدد سلامة
الحياة الزوجية.
(2) الانعزال عن المجتمع المحيط يهما: في أغلب الأحيان
قد تتأثر سلبياً علاقة كل من الخطبين بالأسرة والأصدقاء والعمل، بل
والكنيسة حيث ينحسر ويتقوقع كل منهما في الآخر، بما يؤثر بالسلب على
مستقبل هذه العلاقات بعد الزواج، مما يؤدى إلى رفض أسرة ومجتمع الطرف
للطرف الآخر، لكونه هيمن عليه وعزله عن الكل. ومن هنا لابد أن يحرص كل
منهما على الانفتاح على المجتمع الآخر لتأثيره المستقبلي على سلامة
الأسرة، والأخطر من هذا هو الابتعاد عن الحياة الكنسية يؤدى إلى الانفصال
النسبي عن الله، ومما يفقدهما العمل الإلهي في بداية حياتهما معاً، مع
ملاحظة أنه "أن لم يبن الرب البيت فباطلاً يتعب البناءون" (مز127: 1).
(3)
تجاهل السعي لحل المشاكل التى تظهر في فترة الخطوبة: من المعروف أن أغلب
المشاكل الزوجية تمتد بجذورها إلى فترة الخطوبة، ولا ينبغي أن ننزعج لظهور
مشاكل في هذه الفترة، ولا ينبغي أن نتجاهل مشاكل هذه المرحلة، ولا يجب
التعامل بالمسكنات بل بالعلاج، كما لا يجب أن نتعامل بسطحية مع نتائج
المشكلة، بل بالبحث والتفتيش حتى نقتلعها من جذورها، وأن لم يكن فالأفضل
فسخ هذه الخطوبة، وإلا ستؤول إلى زواج ملئ بالاضطرابات.
(4) قلة فرص الإعداد للزواج:
ويرجع ذلك لعدة أسباب منها:
+ قلة خبرة الخطبين وربما صغر سنهما.
+ قصر فترة الخطوبة.
+ الانعزال عن الأسرة والكنيسة التى فيها غنى الإرشاد.
الاهتمام بإشباع العواطف والغرائز أحياناً، والاكتراث:
• بالقراءة
• والدراسة
• والاندماج في اجتماعات المخطوبين
• ولقاءات الإرشاد الأسرى
+ الانشغال بتأسيس بيت الزوجية، وترتيبات حفل الزواج وكل ما يتعلق به بتفاصيله الدقيقة.
وأتعجب أن ننشغل شهراً بالإعداد لساعتين أو ثلاثة (يوم الزواج) ولا ننشغل ببضعة ساعات في الإعداد النفسي والروحي للحياة الزوجية.
وهنا ينبغي أن ندرك أهمية الدراسة والالتحاق لمجموعات الإرشاد الأسرى في هذه الفترة لأجل التمتع بحياة زوجية مستقرة ومقدسة.

م ن ق و ل من موقع الكتيبة الطيبية*_
_*




*_​


----------



## وليم تل (25 مايو 2009)

شكرا كوك
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 مايو 2009)

موضوع جميل يا كوك

ميررررسى على الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## المجدلية (25 مايو 2009)

موضوع جميل يا كوك +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (26 مايو 2009)

كزك

شكرااا جزيلا على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## كوك (28 مايو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كوك​
> 
> على الموضوع الرائع​
> ودمت بود​


 
ميرسى جدا على مرورك
وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## كوك (28 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا كوك​
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع ​
> 
> ...


 
ميرسى جدا على مرورك
وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## كوك (28 مايو 2009)

المجدلية قال:


> موضوع جميل يا كوك +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
ميرسى جدا على مرورك
وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## كوك (28 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> كزك
> 
> شكرااا جزيلا على الموضوع
> 
> ...


 
ميرسى جدا على مرورك
وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## rana1981 (28 مايو 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع 
الرب يباركك


----------



## كوك (28 مايو 2009)

ميرسى جدا على مرورك
وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (29 مايو 2009)




----------



## كوك (1 يونيو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>


 

_*شكرا جدا على مرورك*_

*يا هابى *

*وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------

